# 2013 Roubaix SL4 > What size is this Roubaix (52, 54, or 56 CM)?



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

In an email exchange with LSB...he insists that "this" is a photo of 56 cm Roubaix SL4 Expert: https://sweetridecycling.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/roubaix-expert.jpg

The LBS no longer has this particular bike...but coincidently has a 56 cm available. I have told him that I do not think that the photo is a 56 cm...but more likely a 52 or a 54 cm. He is insistent that it "is" a 56 cm. To save me a long drive...what do you think...56, 54, or 52 cm?

Thanks


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I really doubt he'd lie to you, especially if you're going to pick it up in person. They have stickers with the size on them. That being said, the head tube does look a bit short for a 56cm Roubaix....But, could be the angle.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

seems like there is still a white sticker there on the seat tube.
tell him to take a picture of it, that's where the frame height is shown


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

The bike in the picture has already been sold. Below is a partial copy of my email to the LBS:

Me: Can you tell me please...what size (52 CM, 54 CM,) is this Specialized Roubaix (from your website): https://sweetridecycling.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/roubaix-expert.jpg

LBS: That bike is the 2013 Roubaix Expert, and right now we have a 56cm in stock. We do have other models in other sizes as well. The Expert is priced at $3850.

Me: Great...but is that a 54 cm in the picture?

LBS: That is the 56 in the picture.

Me: Sure that's not a 54 CM...here's a photo of a 56 CM: 2013 specialized s-works roubaix sl4 dura-ace di2 carbon road bike 56cm roval - Ottawa - Sporting Goods - Bicycles

LBS: Yes, pretty sure.

Yes...you think it would be easy to look up the sale invoice for the bike in his picture...to determine its size!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

krtassoc said:


> ...you think it would be easy to look up the sale invoice for the bike in his picture...to determine its size!


That offers no guarantee, either. Someone could have written the wrong size on the receipt.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if the LBS says they have a 56cm in stock and that's what you want, does anything else really matter?


----------



## reall (May 10, 2013)

Hello every body,
I'm new on this forum. 
I'm looking fr comparaisons between Aron gallium vs Specialized Roubaix SL4.
Are somebody can help me?
Thanks


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Back to the original question...can someone tell me what size the LBS Roubaix is in the picture. (Or, does anyone have a SL4 that looks like the one in the picture..and what size is it?)

Thanks


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

why can't you ask him to take a picture of the seat tube? If they are that stubborn, don't do business with them, just more problems.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

krtassoc said:


> *Me*: Sure that's not a 54 CM...*here's a photo of a 56 CM*: 2013 specialized s-works roubaix sl4 dura-ace di2 carbon road bike 56cm roval - Ottawa - Sporting Goods - Bicycles


Seems to me you're pretty confident that the bike you link to is a 56cm. That given, comparing IT to the LBS pic, it's apparent to me that they're not the same sizes. So you have your answer, no??


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

krtassoc said:


> Back to the original question...can someone tell me what size the LBS Roubaix is in the picture. (Or, does anyone have a SL4 that looks like the one in the picture..and what size is it?)
> 
> Thanks


From a photo, come on. I have an SL4 in a 56 but I'm not sure about the size of that one to give you the response you hope for.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

I am interested in a 54 cm...so I'm not going take take a long drive...if the Roubiax the LBS has in stock is a 56 cm...hence my question to him..and the forum...as to the size of the bike in the photo.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

krtassoc said:


> I am interested in a 54 cm...so I'm not going take take a long drive...if the Roubiax the LBS has in stock is a 56 cm...hence my question to him..and the forum...as to the size of the bike in the photo.


Come on dude, nobody can tell the true size from a photo. Make the drive.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

it's a 54 for sure! but never a 56, i got 4 rbx in size 56.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you! (Finally...a reply to my question...with out all the asshat comments by all of the others who have posted so far...within this forum "thread!")


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

krtassoc said:


> Thank you! (Finally...a reply to my question...with out all the asshat comments by all of the others who have posted so far...within this forum "thread!")


Not to be an "asshat" but you can tell a 2cm difference from a picture at an awkward angle?

Seriously...I doubt it. Unless there is a rock solid reference item...such as a ruler, telling the exact size of something like a bike simply based off a pic is darn near impossible. Especially a small difference like 2cm.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

krtassoc said:


> *Thank you! (Finally...a reply to my question*...with out all the asshat comments by all of the others who have posted so far...within this forum "thread!")


You got _several_ replies to your question. They just weren't what you wanted to be told. By stating an opinion as fact, schima apparently did that. 

That said, personally, I'd rather be labeled as making asshat comments than basing a bike buying decision on pictures or aesthetics alone (I usually buy based on fit/ test rides), so thank you for that.

Good luck to you. Based on what you've posted here, I think you're going to need a large dose of it.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Sooo... the bike in the pic is already sold. You think it's a 54cm, they say 56cm... but I fail to see why on Earth that matters? 
They say they have you size, but you don't believe them? Is it just that you don't think they can tell sizes?




PJ352 said:


> ...Good luck to you. Based on what you've posted here, I think you're going to need a large dose of it.


As always, PJ cuts thru the crap. :thumbsup:


----------



## Racerdj (May 25, 2013)

I have a SL4 in 56cm and the picture is not a 56 for sure.


----------

